# The Magic Flute



## Dacha (May 4, 2011)

Hi Folks,

I'm planning to travel to watch The Magic Flute that will be performed in Argentina,
at Colon Theater and I was wondering if someone can give me feeback about Lyubov Petrova performance and the Theater structure.

Thanks in advance,

Dacha


----------



## Philmwri (Apr 8, 2011)

The Colon Theater is one of top 5 houses when it comes to acoustics.

http://mlacoustics.com/PDF/Shoebox.pdf


----------



## Dacha (May 4, 2011)

Philmwri said:


> The Colon Theater is one of top 5 houses when it comes to acoustics.
> 
> http://mlacoustics.com/PDF/Shoebox.pdf


Phil,

Thanks a lot for the information.

I'm still confuse about the Soprano performance. Some articles about her are "ok" and some others "good".

Anyway, I guess that I will have to try.

Thanks again,

Dacha.


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

I saw Petrova as Adele (Fledermaus) at the MET year ago and she was excellent
I suppose I'd rank her as world class, while not the top of the heap.


----------



## Dacha (May 4, 2011)

BalloinMaschera said:


> I saw Petrova as Adele (Fledermaus) at the MET year ago and she was excellent
> I suppose I'd rank her as world class, while not the top of the heap.


Balloin,

Thank you very much. Now I can relax. since that I already bought the tickets. :tiphat:

Dacha


----------

